# MF 130 oil change



## scarsdad (Jun 14, 2010)

I have retired from the farm but still visit monthly. The MF 130 diesel doesn’t get much work but I like to change the oil every year. Question is, oil filter is hard to get, so I just change the oil. Might have 20 hrs use over the year. Is there any advantage to rinsing the filter in gas and then fresh oil when I don’t have a new filter? Or is it better to just drain the filter. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do not rinse the oil filter in gasoline. I use the John Deere Plus 50 extended life oil and change it every three years in my collection of parade tractors. I get the filter cartridges from NAPA, half the cost of Massey filters, and change those every three years. Some of the old tractors are only run twice a year to get them loaded and unloaded for some show or another and then just a couple hours to get them good and warm and oil everything internally. Been toying with moving oil changes to every four years. 

My father-in-law went ten years between changes on his Massey. Ran like new too. Just use good oil and filters.


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi
I have the industrial version of the MF 130 which is the MF 2130
Exactly the same except the dashboard,
I was informed that the Perkins A4- 107 engine requires regular oil changes as the oil has a tendency to get thick and put the con rod through the side of the engine
As I only show mine I've only changed my oil once in 8 years
I can get oil filters for you and post them to you if you would like some
I only came across this site while looking for MF 130 parts as they are hard to get even over here in England, so I help other owners find parts for them
I also ID ferguson and MF tractors for owners that don't know what year their tractor is, it took me years to find the serial numbers of the MF 130 as the French are not that good of keeping record for them, but I now have all serial numbers for all French built vintage tractors


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

RS, welcome to the forum! That avatar looks stellar! I sure hope if that's yours that you take the time to add it to our showcase.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

And welcome to scarsdad as well! Hopefully you've read this post prior to messing with your oil filter!


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

R S Atter said:


> Hi
> I have the industrial version of the MF 130 which is the MF 2130
> Exactly the same except the dashboard,
> I was informed that the Perkins A4- 107 engine requires regular oil changes as the oil has a tendency to get thick and put the con rod through the side of the engine
> ...


Good afternoon Mr Atter,
Festive greetings..

Good to be able to connect with other MF130 owners. Could I send you my tractor ## to ID?
i have had mine a year now buy only just getting time to work on it. Just sourced brake pads, last set in Australia ATM apparently..
Found the seal had failed on the RHS and stuffed the pads, though the pads and seal were likely the original ones.
I note the reference to perkins A4 engine but wondered if anyone had found gasket sets for axles etc available anywhere


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

*Hi Greg
Yes by all means let me have the serial numbers and I will date it for you, as for for the brake pads , I have supplied them to Australia and New Zealand before and always have them in stock
As for the gaskets I think all are available, I source a lot of parts both in France and Germany but the language barrier is a bit of a pain even with translation web sites, however my daughter lives in Germany and she helps me get parts in Germany
I have a parts book and can send you pictures of the MF 130 to identify the parts you need
I will try uploading the rear axle 
seems I can't as I don't have enough postings to allow me to upload them!

So come back to me with the serial number and my reply should then be the third posting that will then allow me to put on the rear axle picture and part numbers*

* This is my hobby now that I'm retired, sourcing and supplying the hard to find parts (at the lowest price for owners) for both the MF 130 and the MF 2130 so just ask!*

*Regards from England
(were its just started snowing)*


----------



## johnlevis (Dec 29, 2020)

get it back to the dealer and have them fix it.


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Good morning Mr Atter,

Tractor details 
MF130
Model 1308SNMY
SERIAL # 382748
ENGINE # 2215

Re parts, I am after brake pedal return spring/s I stretched one taking it off
Also a set of gaskets for the rear axle, am about to cut some out of cork or gasket rubber otherwise..
Appreciate any assistance and look forward to tractor info, and if possible rear axle pics
Warm regards
Greg


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Would also be interested which weight hydraulic oil I should use. I havee conflicting info and supplier recommendations.,Service manual says 90 weight mineral oil, not a thing here in Australia apparently, can get 68, then advised 15/30 motor oil from manufacturer web site?


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

R S Atter said:


> *Hi Greg
> Yes by all means let me have the serial numbers and I will date it for you, as for for the brake pads , I have supplied them to Australia and New Zealand before and always have them in stock
> As for the gaskets I think all are available, I source a lot of parts both in France and Germany but the language barrier is a bit of a pain even with translation web sites, however my daughter lives in Germany and she helps me get parts in Germany
> I have a parts book and can send you pictures of the MF 130 to identify the parts you need
> ...


Not sure if you received this MR Atter?
Good morning Mr Atter,

Tractor details 
MF130
Model 1308SNMY
SERIAL # 382748
ENGINE # 2215

Re parts, I am after brake pedal return spring/s I stretched one taking it off
Also a set of gaskets for the rear axle, am about to cut some out of cork or gasket rubber otherwise..
Appreciate any assistance and look forward to tractor info, and if possible rear axle pics
Warm regards
Greg


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Also may I ask what oil you use in the transmission ?


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Greg B said:


> Good morning Mr Atter,
> 
> Tractor details
> MF130
> ...


Hi Greg
Sorry I did not see your post
If its not to late I do have some prices of seals for your MF 130, also i can confirm your date of manufacture, see below


​*type**LAST NUMBER 31 October **1966*​*SNMY*​*381989*​*1967*​*SNMY*​*385261*​*YOUR SERIAL NUMBER**382748.*​   ​​
* 
SO YOUR TRACTOR IS A 1967

Prices for the seals as follows, these are to me so postage will have to be added*
Diff seal £32.00 plus vat
Cork seal for trumpet to center housing £11.00 + vat
Seal for reduction £36.00 + vat

Regards
Bob


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Good evening Bob,
Great to hear from you and thank you for the information on my tractor! Much appreciated..
Any chance of sourcing a brake return spring?
Is this the best way to communicate with you ie on a post?
Only new to these “boards”


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi
Not sure if this sit allows emails but that's the best way mine is; [email protected] but this site is sending a link through

regards
Bob


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

R S Atter said:


> Hi
> Not sure if this sit allows emails but that's the best way mine is; but this site is sending a link through
> 
> regards
> Bob


We really prefer that members use the "Conversation" section of the forum to private message each other with private information. Keeps your personal stuff off the world wide web, is all.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

While it may or may not be germane to this thread, because I farm with my tractors, I always do an oil analysis through Blackstone Labs when changing my lubricants (engine or transmission) so I can actually ascertain what condition the lubricants are in and how long they are actually viable for. Blackstone has allowed me to extend the drain intervals quite a bit actually. (I go by their TBN numbers). My units hold a large quantity of both engine oil (3 gallons each times 2) and 15 gallons each times 2 for the gearboxes so, every oil change is expensive and sometimes not needed (as I found out). I used to change the lubricants every spring. I don't anymore. They get changed every other spring now. The 25 dollar analysis fee has saved me hundreds in lubricant costs. My tractors both get 5-40 Rotella T6 in the crank case and Chevron All Weather THC Synthetic in the gearcases. Having said that, I only use OEM filters for everything, including air and fuel filters. Never substitute. I believe the engineers who designed the engines in my units know better than I do what works and what don't.


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Greg B said:


> Good evening Bob,
> Great to hear from you and thank you for the information on my tractor! Much appreciated..
> Any chance of sourcing a brake return spring?
> Is this the best way to communicate with you ie on a post?
> Only new to these “boards”


I take it it is the spring that fits to the brake pedal so when you apply the brake the pedal returns to the original position? if so its not a crucial part and any spring about 5" long will do . I just looked at mine and I have 2 different springs on it, but if this is the spring you need then the part number is MASSEY FERGUSON _966918M1_ just a search of the number will bring it up but depending on were you live and what sites are available will depend on were you can get it from, a number of sites in France are showing it in stock

regards
Bob UK


----------



## travellerw (Apr 24, 2021)

Well.. It looks I just joined the MF130 club (damn auctions). The one I purchased is actually in pretty fantastic cosmetic shape. However, it has a few mechanical issues. The injectors are fouled and it smokes like crazy (hadn't run in many many years). Seems to have a leak in the radiator too. Other than that EVERYTHING works (even the original gauges).

So my questions. It has a A4.107 engine and when I ask around locally everyone says the A4.107 and the 4.107 are interchangeable. I'm very skeptical as pictures for the injectors look very different. However, the oil filters look the same. Can anyone tell me if they are interchangeable. (I really hope so as 4.107 parts are very easy to find and cheap).

Anyone know where to find a service manual and owners manual (in English)?

Finally, OIL.. What oil is everyone running in it?

In case anyone is interested the serial number of my unit is 387262


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

travellerw said:


> Well.. It looks I just joined the MF130 club (damn auctions). The one I purchased is actually in pretty fantastic cosmetic shape. However, it has a few mechanical issues. The injectors are fouled and it smokes like crazy (hadn't run in many many years). Seems to have a leak in the radiator too. Other than that EVERYTHING works (even the original gauges).
> 
> So my questions. It has a A4.107 engine and when I ask around locally everyone says the A4.107 and the 4.107 are interchangeable. I'm very skeptical as pictures for the injectors look very different. However, the oil filters look the same. Can anyone tell me if they are interchangeable. (I really hope so as 4.107 parts are very easy to find and cheap).
> 
> ...


Hi
I searched for the difference between the A4.107 and the 4.107 engine and came up blank no one could confirm if it was the same engine, but most posts for the 4.107 were for a marine engine
The history for the engine is on this web site;








The story of the 4.99 / 4.107 / 4.108 Engine - Perkins longserviceclub


information on events and meetings for Perkins Engines long service club members




sites.google.com





When I had a problem with injectors on a FE 35 that I own, I just got them serviced and they have given me years trouble free, I am posting the relevant page from my service manual so if you get them serviced so they have the correct information

Service manual and owners manuals are readily available, I have a reproduction one and an original one and both are exactly the same

Your serial number is for a 1969 MF 130 the last year on my records of production, they built 1027 that year and yours must have been built half way through that year, this may attribute to yours being in good condition although being 52 years old

Its nice to find a web site on the MF 130 that is up to date and being used, there are a lot of owners of them over here in England, especially in Scotland as I seem to be sending a lot of parts up there
I think I will add this forum web site to all my communications for parts and hopefully we will get more interaction with other owners

Regards
BOB UK


----------



## travellerw (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks Bob.. I, too have not been able to find a definitive answer on what is actually interchangeable between the 2 engines. Most of the internal parts (pistons, rods, bearings, valves and gaskets) are definitely interchangeable as it is the same block. However, some of the accoutrements seem to be different (injection parts, water pump, ect). I'm %90 sure this is because the A4.107 was only produced for a few years and did not benefit from updated parts the 4.107 engine got. Foley Engines in MA seems to be the experts on older Perkins engine. They even manufacture internal parts for the 4.107 still. I may reach out to them and see if they have any information.

I have serviced injectors in the past and at this point, I will probably just tear them down and do the servicing. We have some good chemicals these days that make cleaning up fouled injectors much easier.

As to engine oil... Any suggestions. I'm leaning towards standard 15w40 diesel oil, but worry about the sludging issue in these engine. Maybe 10w40 is a better choice.


----------



## Massey 130 Art (May 3, 2021)

R S Atter said:


> Hi
> I searched for the difference between the A4.107 and the 4.107 engine and came up blank no one could confirm if it was the same engine, but most posts for the 4.107 were for a marine engine
> The history for the engine is on this web site;
> 
> ...



Hello R S Atter

I bought a nice running MF130 over the winter and its been a great workhorse for me, up until I blew and axle seal plowing this week. I have a parts book and found part numbers for pretty much every little seal, gasket, bearings, and brakes I want to replace while its all apart. I was able to find the new brake pads but that is it. Anything I google or search for just comes back it 35 or 135 parts, I'm assuming because that's what we normally have in the States. The 130 is completely different from the 35 and 135. Reading your posts, it sounds like you might be able to help me. I don't know the year but the model/serial number is 130SNMY 374203. 
Thanks,
Art


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Massey 130 Art said:


> Hello R S Atter
> 
> I bought a nice running MF130 over the winter and its been a great workhorse for me, up until I blew and axle seal plowing this week. I have a parts book and found part numbers for pretty much every little seal, gasket, bearings, and brakes I want to replace while its all apart. I was able to find the new brake pads but that is it. Anything I google or search for just comes back it 35 or 135 parts, I'm assuming because that's what we normally have in the States. The 130 is completely different from the 35 and 135. Reading your posts, it sounds like you might be able to help me. I don't know the year but the model/serial number is 130SNMY 374203.
> Thanks,
> Art


Hi Art
Sorry I did not see your post come in
Firstly your tractor is a 1965 model, the first year of production
I know of someone over here in England that has all the seals but don't know about the bearings, I will send him your post and get a price for you and he might be able to help with the bearings
He is a MF tractor mechanic but his hobby is the MF 130 and has new parts as well as he breaks MF 130 tractors for parts
Regards
Bob


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone said to me that the "A" was added to the number when the engines got direct fuel injection. That would, at least, mean that the fuel systems and cylinder heads are different on "A" engines and the pre-combustion types.


----------

